# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey everyone!


*Happy Birthday to...

Lassie

~~~

inkelepht::balloons::hug1



*
Congrats to *Sayuri*, who is getting her new addition Lottie today! Can't wait to see the little darling .

:woohoo



Also congrats and a pat on the back for *Alexah*, who did such a wonderful thing giving this little guy a home. Want to help name him? Vote here!

:bunny18



Good luck to *angoragrl *and her bunnies, who are getting [url=http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34152&forum_id=1]neutered!

:hug1



Healing vibes to *SOOOSKA's* Vega, who has a bald spot on her nose!

:nurse:



*WHO AM I?







:whistling



Good luck to XxMontanaxX, who filled out an application for her first job! Good luck.

:trio




*[/align]


----------



## Alexah (Mar 18, 2008)

My new little guy's name has been decided. He'll be Potter McBunny from this point on!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2008)

Ooooo I think I know who belongs to that bunny!!! 

Happy Birthday, Lassie!

I'm going to go bunnynap Lottie! :hearts:


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 18, 2008)

Is that Henry or Daisie Mae?! UGH I WANT AN ANGORA <3.

Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> Is that Henry or Daisie Mae?! UGH I WANT AN ANGORA <3.
> 
> Tracy



Daisie Mae is a Lionhead .


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 18, 2008)

OH BLAH BLAH BLAH 

T.


----------



## Becca (Mar 18, 2008)

Has the voting for the st pats easter parade of bunnies started yet and what is the link to the place you can vote?


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 18, 2008)

wish me luck everybody, i gotta go the my 'diabetes doctor'(i call them that 'cause i can't spell the technical name!) and i'm really hoping for a good report. and mom wants my A1C(average Blood Sugar for the last three months)to be down lower this time, she's been working really hard to get it down and not have me low all the time, so i'm hoping our/her hard work will get us some results! gotta go get ready, i really should be doing that now, but..................................:biggrin2:

:wave:gotta run:run:

Anna


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 18, 2008)

Aw, Anna!! :goodluck

Let us know how it goes. I really wish you the best of luck possible. 

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 18, 2008)

*No, Stephanie had a family emergency. We'll get it going as soon as we can.*

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Has the voting for the st pats easter parade of bunnies started yet and what is the link to the place you can vote?


----------



## Becca (Mar 18, 2008)

*Oh Okay Thanks!



Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *No, Stephanie had a family emergency. We'll get it going as soon as we can.*
> 
> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2008)

Hope things go well at the dr's, Anna! Let us know, ok?

:goodluck


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy B-day Lassie!!


:birthday



My prayers will be with Sooska's little Vega. ray:ray:



Karlee 'n' Buns


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm back! everything went good, my A1C was 7.9 which was .4 down from last time, so he's happy with me. so, yup, good visit, and i'll have to go back in the middle of july. plus, he said it's too soon to do a blood draw, cause we're trying something new, so normally i'd have to get one before this next visit, but since it's so soon, i don't which i'm happy about:biggrin2:!

Anna


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2008)

WOOHOO!! Good deal! Glad to hear it! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2008)

I am trying Kiara right now.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2008)

Aww!!! She's so pretty!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, Ali, she is gorgeus !

Come on people, who's that bunny?!


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 19, 2008)

OH is that a holland lop?! Hollands are so my heart breed. KIARA IS BEAUTIFULLLLL!!! (if that is her name, if not, then SHE is BEAUTIFULLLLLL!!!)

YAY ANNA that you are doing better!!!! Keep us updated, I love when bad things end up slowly fading to the point of invisibility. <3

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh I can't take it anymore!!!!

that's trailsend's Pistachio!!!!!!! 

I feel so much better now.

I think I'll go to her blog and drool over her bunnies and prairie dawgs!!! 

:biggrin2:


----------

